

From obsessive Starcraft junkie to UFC martial arts champion - andrewstuart

Joe Lauzon went from Starcraft obsessive to Ultimate Fighting Champion.<p>http://www.ufc.com/news/Lauzon-on-Sacrifice-Starcraft-and-Godzilla<p>http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Joe-Lauzon
======
andrewstuart
clickables

[http://www.ufc.com/news/Lauzon-on-Sacrifice-Starcraft-and-
Go...](http://www.ufc.com/news/Lauzon-on-Sacrifice-Starcraft-and-Godzilla)

<http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Joe-Lauzon>

